

Offer HN: Domain give-a-way: wearstartups.com  - iworkforthem

The domain is http://wearstartups.com/<p>Let a reply if you could find some use for this domain.
======
there
list it on <http://hntrades.com/>

~~~
iworkforthem
Nice!

Done!

